# Turning 50 - awaiting MRI



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Went OTB this weekend - arm is hanging - awaiting mri - pain is a 6 -7 .

Thoughts - sell the bikes get a beach cruiser - never ride again , not worth it.

Questions - are fat tires a safer ride ? 
Am I better off FS far bike ala Farley Over a tallboy ?

Also thinking I return - drop my riding group made up of 30-40 guys and just do me ... ride my own speed and miles.

Advice - best advice ? 

Admissions - covid put my core out of shape , Lotta bad eating drinking. 

What do I do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Just ride your own ride. No need to ride with that large of a group. I'm 58 and riding stronger than ever.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Do you run a dropper? If not, get one.

And if you do ride with a group, don't let that push you to take risks greater than you should.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Do you run a dropper? If not, get one.
> 
> And if you do ride with a group, don't let that push you to take risks greater than you should.


This is me to a tee - feel that pressure always.

Hit a jump last year I had no business hitting and almost broke my leg.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I wouldn't want to ride with that big of a group at any age. Tried it before. Not my thing.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I am 66 and still out there----for sure I am more careful these days but still having fun. I ride with a few folks but we all just ride our own ride and do not get our ego into riding over our heads as we did as younger folks. A group that big seems an oddity but I do not see the size as the issue but just staying within yourself. Still a crash will happen every so often but have avoided the OTB dangerous ones

As I recall you are riding a Pivot 429Trail or had been---same bike I am riding


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Tell your doc you're claustrophobic and they should hook you up with some Valium.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> Tell your doc you're claustrophobic and they should hook you up with some Valium.


Ha they did !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Everyone is different of course, but I am 53(in two weeks) and pushing harder than ever. Might not be as fast as I was, but for a 200+ lb guy I am hanging in. Rode with the lead group in the group ride the other night(ok, I hung off the back but always kept them in sight), but would have been just as happy with the back one too. Just gotta know when to push and when to take it easy and listen to your body. I've been dealing with a bunch of elbow tendonitis and finally broke down and got a cortisone shot last weekend. 90% better and I could tell in my rides the last week or so.

Just dont exceed your limits, but push them.

Can't do much about the last three months just jump back on when you heal and start slow. I am finally getting back in shape after a year. Used to be a couple of rides and I felt better. 

Just because you are getting older doesn't mean you are old. Don't sell your bike because of one crash.

Also if your bike is older, might look at one of the new crops of slack ht angle/steep ST angle bikes. They are definitely confidence inspiring.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Main thing for me is if I dial back the speed/effort maybe 5%, the safety margin increases by much more than that. Having suffered a broken humerus on an OTB adventure I took one evening, I decided I didn't need to push quite that hard to have fun, anyway, so why risk it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

chazpat said:


> do you run a dropper? If not, get one.


lol!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Drop the group. Testosterone kills.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I ride more often, faster, and safer after dropping groups a couple years ago at 68. Will be 71 in a few weeks and ride better then I did 20 years ago.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Rev Bubba said:


> I ride more often, faster, and safer after dropping groups a couple years ago at 68. Will be 71 in a few weeks and ride better then I did 20 years ago.


71! Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

50 is not old...I had a Grade 3 shoulder separation at 58 (OTB on a winter night ride). With-in 6 months I was pretty much 100% back into it (61 now). Everyone is different so take the time to recover at your pace. There will be ups and downs but stay positive and you will be back out there. 

I think it's great to focus on your pace and desires vs large groups. There's too much waiting around, socializing, guys messing with their gear, deciding which way to go, etc. I choose to ride with 2-3 guys max...all with similar abilities and outlook. There's no drama, just consistently great rides. Also do a fair amount of solo's which often become some of my best rides.


----------



## Rideon (Jan 13, 2004)

Overbike, Undertrail. Ride on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Rideon said:


> Overbike, Undertrail. Ride on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. I've heard a lot of the youngins tell me how overbiking is boring, etc.. except overbiking takes the pain out of my otherwise old and injured body and lets me keep riding.

I had to give up the hardtail this year, and I'm looking at putting lighter wheels on my short travel bike and a lighter fork on my dh bike. I'm still in PT for hip issues for a year now, and I'll do what I can so I can keep riding.

I gave up on groups ages ago. Too much "hold my beer and watch this."


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> lol!


Laugh all you want, plenty of times I likely would have crashed if I hadn't been dropped or at least I would have needed to be riding slower not to do so, especially on unfamiliar trails.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Never give up, never surrender!. 

Get more bike.

Ride for yourself

Quitting is worse for the health over the long term anyway.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

This is all I have been doing for the past 20 years, 62 now....

"just do me ... ride my own speed and miles"


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Pain is temporary, quitting lasts forever.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

BTW, if you haven't tried ebikes, you don't know what you are missing. Go demo a high end one and never look back.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

shreddr said:


> BTW, if you haven't tried ebikes, you don't know what you are missing. Go demo a high end one and never look back.


Do they lessen the chance of a broken collarbone?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Pain is temporary, quitting lasts forever.


Wow that's cheesy. It's like from a bad poster in the bathroom of a bike shop or something.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Nat said:


> Wow that's cheesy. It's like from a bad poster in the bathroom of a bike shop or something.


Even worse, a Lance Armstrong quote. Forgot the "..."


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Part of the fun of MTBR is sorting good advice from bad. Learning to distinguish the serious from the humorous. About the time we get good at doing these, we no longer need the advice and we’re only interested in the humorous. 

Everybody keeps getting older — if they’re lucky. 59 was when my precipitous decline began. Up until that age I was doing 100 mile races with over 17,000’ gain. I look back now (8 short years later) and all I can do is shake my head and say I’m glad I did it when I could.

Best of luck, NatureBoy. You’ll be back. My advice: get away from such a large riding group. I’ve done that, it’s dangerous. There’s little camaraderie there, it’s more like a mob.

Now there’s more advice... up to you to decide if it’s bad or good. 
=sParty


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Laugh all you want, plenty of times I likely would have crashed if I hadn't been dropped or at least I would have needed to be riding slower not to do so, especially on unfamiliar trails.


Yes, droppers are huge for preventing crashes. I just put a 170mm dropper on my new fat bike and it has saved me from going down a few times already. Also, flats. Would have had a few crashes (low speed) as well if I where running clips.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

All great stuff , this has been an enjoyable, enlightening read.

Overbiking - I like it - I need to over armor now too - I’ve never worn any protection except some knee pads if I remembered them.
But when I get back - and I will I’ll be using elbow pads & knees. 

A great elbow pad and the very least wound have prevented the gash on my elbow right now. It may have also deadened the impact. 

Groups I love the end of the ride beer but I think it’s time to ride my pace / do some exploring too not just look to blow through the trail in x amount of time. 
Actually look around @ where the F I’m riding for a change. 

Good stuff




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Even worse, a Lance Armstrong quote. Forgot the "..."


Ha, that is worse.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

singletrackmack said:


> Yes, droppers are huge for preventing crashes.


I couldn't agree more. The dropper post has allowed me to ride faster and hit more features while doing so more safely - it's actually made me a better rider. I can say the same thing for today's bike geo, particularly long wheelbase.

The modern mountain bike is far safer than yesterday's high-saddle, short-wheelbase, steep-HA bike. Riders who haven't learned to exploit the dropper post don't know what they're missing. I'm sure of it - I was one of those misguided souls for a long time.
=sParty


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

You know the answer you're looking for reinforcement. At 66 I don't do group rides. I started to late in life and I'm too big to be fast or good at it. I enjoy riding for the exercise. I do OK but I'm not pushing the edge of the envelope. As an ex-firefighter I had my thrills and near death experiences, I don't need biking to kill me. No jumps, nothing above my skill level (which is very low). Enjoy the ride.

I ride a Fuse (3.5" tires) and a Crosstrail. The Fuse is a better workout and I appreciate it.

Good luck. What was the diagnosis on the arm?


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

CHIEF500 said:


> You know the answer you're looking for reinforcement. At 66 I don't do group rides. I started to late in life and I'm too big to be fast or good at it. I enjoy riding for the exercise. I do OK but I'm not pushing the edge of the envelope. As an ex-firefighter I had my thrills and near death experiences, I don't need biking to kill me. No jumps, nothing above my skill level (which is very low). Enjoy the ride.
> 
> I ride a Fuse (3.5" tires) and a Crosstrail. The Fuse is a better workout and I appreciate it.
> 
> Good luck. What was the diagnosis on the arm?


Significant bone bruising ,rotator bruise,
Torn deltoid , significant impingement , significant Edema, joint effusion ; (water) Torn labrum. 
Spurring @ AC joint impinged - bursa recess - posterior subluxation.
Compression of humeral head

Haven't met w doc yet this was on report emailed to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your injury and the aftermath.

I'm nearing 55 and still click off ~3,700 miles per year on a gravel and small herd of mountain bikes. 

I do not have a dropper post and the one full suspension bike in my stable has 120mm front and 100 rear. My other bikes are a 120mm hard tail and two rigid single speeds.

Many of my friends have 150mm front (and some rear too!) travel, dropper posts, etc. They are patient enough to wait the extra minute or so for me to catch up at times on technical descents. I have no desire to go bigger on travel because I know that it will just entice me to take more chances and potentially end up in a similar situation.

I do not bounce as well as I used to and hate being off bikes for long periods of time (both mentally and physically). My primary directive is error free rides these days.

Hope your body heals up good as new.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

edubfromktown said:


> Sorry to hear of your injury and the aftermath.
> 
> I'm nearing 55 and still click off ~3,700 miles per year on a gravel and small herd of mountain bikes.
> 
> ...


3700 wow

Motivating!

It was a dumb mistake - I'll bounce back - wiser.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

For those who didn't read the whole thread, we're advising him to ride with a dropper post while on valium.

Good luck with the healing, Nature Boy.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Scott O said:


> For those who didn't read the whole thread, we're advising him to ride with a dropper post while on valium.
> 
> Good luck with the healing, Nature Boy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FatRap64 (May 24, 2020)

I'm 56 and have been back riding for one month. Had my first wreck in well over 20 years a couple of nights ago – went to make a 180-degree turn on a partially paved road and overdid it a little. My left arm took the brunt and had a knot the size of a tennis ball on the outside near the elbow. Also banged my lower leg pretty good, too. I actually laughed a little as I was getting back into the saddle, sort of glad that I'd gotten it out out of the way.

Haven't done any group rides yet and may not do any. My other hobbies are fishing and upland bird hunting. Why do I like them so much? Well, one reason is because I don't need any other humans along to enjoy them fully. Same thing with riding the bike. I'm sort of a natural social-distancer, I guess.

I'm a competitive person, but if I did a group ride at this point I'd have no issue with "finishing last" by a wide margin. Nobody, but nobody is going to entice me to do anything I'm not comfortable with, and I'm not comfortable with a lot of things right now.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

FatRap64 said:


> I'm 56 and have been back riding for one month. Had my first wreck in well over 20 years a couple of nights ago - went to make a 180-degree turn on a partially paved road and overdid it a little. My left arm took the brunt and had a knot the size of a tennis ball on the outside near the elbow. Also banged my lower leg pretty good, too. I actually laughed a little as I was getting back into the saddle, sort of glad that I'd gotten it out out of the way.
> 
> Haven't done any group rides yet and may not do any. My other hobbies are fishing and upland bird hunting. Why do I like them so much? Well, one reason is because I don't need any other humans along to enjoy them fully. Same thing with riding the bike. I'm sort of a natural social-distancer, I guess.
> 
> I'm a competitive person, but if I did a group ride at this point I'd have no issue with "finishing last" by a wide margin. Nobody, but nobody is going to entice me to do anything I'm not comfortable with, and I'm not comfortable with a lot of things right now.


Love it - great perspective.

I'm a little younger and I have put myself in dangerous situations to " keep up " w the pack / better younger riders.

I've also overdone it / 3 plus hours 90 degrees in the woods - terrible on the heart and breathing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> I couldn't agree more. The dropper post has allowed me to ride faster and hit more features while doing so more safely - it's actually made me a better rider. I can say the same thing for today's bike geo, particularly long wheelbase.
> 
> The modern mountain bike is far safer than yesterday's high-saddle, short-wheelbase, steep-HA bike. Riders who haven't learned to exploit the dropper post don't know what they're missing. I'm sure of it - I was one of those misguided souls for a long time.
> =sParty


I was a late adapter and even later believer, partially because the original dropper mechanism on the Reverb was a PITA, but once I bought a Transfer with a "paddle" mechanism it was a game changer.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

SoDakSooner said:


> Everyone is different of course, but I am 53(in two weeks) and pushing harder than ever. Might not be as fast as I was, but for a 200+ lb guy I am hanging in. Rode with the lead group in the group ride the other night(ok, I hung off the back but always kept them in sight), but would have been just as happy with the back one too. Just gotta know when to push and when to take it easy and listen to your body. I've been dealing with a bunch of elbow tendonitis and finally broke down and got a cortisone shot last weekend. 90% better and I could tell in my rides the last week or so.
> 
> Just dont exceed your limits, but push them.
> 
> ...


This is me almost to a T (as in Texas as in Hook 'em ) but I'm 55. I fractured my neck at age 49 rolling TOO SLOW down a 2-3 foot drop, tire turned in soft dirt at the bottom and I lawn darted. Since that time, I've dialed up the momentum and "if in doubt, punch it" mentality....but I don't try to convince myself to do jumps, features, etc that I know I shouldn't. That being said, I do stuff at 55 I never did at 45 because my skills have actually increased from pushing myself.

I may not be as fast going up as I once was but I'm probably in the best riding shape I've been in for over 20+ years due to getting out more. I'm one of those that gave C19 the middle finger and kept riding.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

k2rider1964 said:


> This is me almost to a T (as in Texas as in Hook 'em ) but I'm 55. I fractured my neck at age 49 rolling TOO SLOW down a 2-3 foot drop, tire turned in soft dirt at the bottom and I lawn darted. Since that time, I've dialed up the momentum and "if in doubt, punch it" mentality....but I don't try to convince myself to do jumps, features, etc that I know I shouldn't. That being said, I do stuff at 55 I never did at 45 because my skills have actually increased from pushing myself.
> 
> I may not be as fast going up as I once was but I'm probably in the best riding shape I've been in for over 20+ years due to getting out more. I'm one of those that gave C19 the middle finger and kept riding.


Agree Too slow - I've taken my worst falls 5 mph under.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

TheNatureBoy said:


> Significant bone bruising ,rotator bruise,
> Torn deltoid , significant impingement , significant Edema, joint effusion ; (water) Torn labrum.
> Spurring @ AC joint impinged - bursa recess - posterior subluxation.
> Compression of humeral head
> ...


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rev Bubba said:


> I ride more often, faster, and safer after dropping groups a couple years ago at 68. Will be 71 in a few weeks and ride better then I did 20 years ago.


Not sure what defines a "group" for you but I have much more fun riding with others. It doesn't have to be 20 people but every Saturday, we usually have 4-6 guys riding. I'd ride a lot less if I had to ride solo all the time...and I definitely take it easier when I do ride solo.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

J-Bone said:


> TheNatureBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Significant bone bruising ,rotator bruise,
> ...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

We've all "overdone it." The lucky one's get to tell the tale when they are older. 

Mine was having a near death experience surfing in a tropical storm. I got cocky having surfed in a hurricane a week before and survived. After the hurricane experience, my wife was quick to point out I was by far the oldest out there (like by 40 years) and scared the crap out of her. She said she was not going to watch me anymore.

Sometimes you have to know when to call it a day. I figured that out after becoming one with a sandbar that didn't exist before the hurricane. After three surgeries to put things back together, I totally avoid big waves, falling off bikes or skiing off cliffs. There is no shame in saying "no."

Now I gladly ride solo and know there is not a technical trail I can not walk.

Being a misanthrope is healthy.

Get well. You are now gifted with a great tale to tell.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

You guys don't fall much, I'm jealous.

I'm 71, ride 5 times a week, 180 travel front and rear.

I'm in France now, pyrenees, and it's been raining a lot. Rocks are super slippery, so i fall at least once a day.
With armor though, i just get up and keep going.

Riding better too, my current nemesis are tight switchbacks, tighter than I've ever seen in Tahoe. And steep.

Single track here was originally for walkers, do steep and tight corners. Some i can't make, might need nose wheelies, not there though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice. Seems like I'm always riding wet rocks and roots in the east. Narrow, wet, bridges scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

rod9301 said:


> I'm 71, ride 5 times a week, 180 travel front and rear.
> 
> I'm in France now, pyrenees, and it's been raining a lot. Rocks are super slippery, so i fall at least once a day.
> With armor though, i just get up and keep going.


Sick!
=s


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Heal and get back on the horse. 

Went otb in late 2018 at 53. Blew up my shoulder. Surgery. Thought about it all. 

After pt I realized I hadn't really fully adapted to new geo. Relearned a lot of things. Ditched spds after 20 or so years. Started riding with people way better than me. Bigger rides mixed with techy rides. 

55 next week. Fitter than I've been in a long while. Riding blacks and hitting jumps. Crashing way less than before. Nothing amazing but having a lot of fun and feeling good. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Rev Bubba said:


> Nice. Seems like I'm always riding wet rocks and roots in the east. Narrow, wet, bridges scare the crap out of me.


I dismount and walk across narrow, wet bridges now.

My last wipeout (3 years ago!) happened during the transition from wet bridge to gravel. My front tire had traction while the slick rear came out from under me. Dang, less than a mile from home on a 20 mile ride.

Scraped up right hip and forearm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Rev Bubba said:


> We've all "overdone it." The lucky one's get to tell the tale when they are older.
> 
> Mine was having a near death experience surfing in a tropical storm. I got cocky having surfed in a hurricane a week before and survived. After the hurricane experience, my wife was quick to point out I was by far the oldest out there (like by 40 years) and scared the crap out of her. She said she was not going to watch me anymore.
> 
> ...


Wow - that's nuts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Rev Bubba said:


> Nice. Seems like I'm always riding wet rocks and roots in the east. Narrow, wet, bridges scare the crap out of me.


What I hit a wet root ny state

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

bbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuhhhhh bad to the bone!!!! Hell Yeah. I hope I ride that much in my 70's. 47 now and riding more than I ever have. and as a result I fall a bit more often cuz I am at it more often. Better than crushing a sofa cushion.



rod9301 said:


> You guys don't fall much, I'm jealous.
> 
> I'm 71, ride 5 times a week, 180 travel front and rear.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

TheNatureBoy said:


> Went OTB this weekend - arm is hanging - awaiting mri - pain is a 6 -7 .
> 
> Thoughts - sell the bikes get a beach cruiser - never ride again , not worth it.
> What do I do?
> ...


Step 1. Figure out what's wrong, medically.
Step 2. Heal up.
Step 3. Then decide.

When I was going through pilot training in the Navy, I had to eject from an A-4, after it blew up and disintegrated around me.

Checking into my first squadron, an F-8 squadron full of Vietnam era fighter pilots, I stepped up to the CO's desk and smartly saluted (I had a name tag that read "CRASH").

He asked, "Why is your callsign crash"? To which I responded, "I had to eject out of an A-4". He said "ONE A-4"? I said "Yes sir"!
He then said, "You can't have CRASH as a callsign in THIS squadron until you've jumped out of three airplanes"!

So, you had a bad wreck?
ONE bad wreck?
Come back when you've had 3 really bad wrecks and then complain about it!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

MSU Alum said:


> So, you had a bad wreck?
> ONE bad wreck?
> Come back when you've had 3 really bad wrecks and then complain about it!


Ha!

This one time at Band Camp on a night ride about 25 years ago I rode off a cliff into the blackness and snapped four ribs when I landed on my side on a pointy rock 8' below. Lucky it wasn't my head. Then about 15 years later I slipped on a wet root (we have a lot of slippery roots here in the Land Of Old Growth Forests), breaking my left collarbone in the process. Just eleven months after that during a moment of inattention at high speed I experienced what is commonly referred to as a yard sale and broke the same collarbone in the same place. Dang.

Those are just the first three wrecks that come to mind. There are more. Many more.

You can call me Crash, I guess. 

Nature Boy, best of luck healing. Don't give up.
=sParty


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Any of us that have been riding since the 80's (or longer) are named crash. My friends and I are Team Crash. I once had a season that started with broken ribs, crescendoed with a broken ankle, and ended with more broken ribs. It's when I haven't had an injury in a while that I become worried. Speaking of which, I'm due. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> You can call me Crash, I guess.
> =sParty


Yeah, I think we've all earned it in this forum!


----------



## Rajflyboy (Jan 30, 2020)

You will be alright. The Nature Boy Rick Flair comes back from anything 😜


----------



## 940TXYC (May 17, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> Pain is temporary, quitting lasts forever.


Ha! This x 1,000.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm about to be 59, still ride hard and in some respects, ride better than I did in my 30s. I ride my own pace, I like to climb so I have a really low gear that saves my knees. I'm slow to go up, but I go. I have no problem saying hello to the even older folks passing me with their walkers.

The one habit I need to get out of, in a crash, I'm really good at using my body to protect my bike. I'm finding now that's it's faster to wait for a new bike part than the time it takes me to heal.......

Riding an FS bike has really helped with the rest of the body too, the draw back is going a lot faster than I probably should on the way down.

Oh, and I usually ride alone, maybe one or two other people. Big groups are not my thing.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I wish you a speedy recovery! My advice, for what it's worth, is to ditch the group and ride on your own for a while. Or maybe just with one or two others you know well. That way you can master your capabilities, then begin to extend them. 
I've been riding off road since I was about 5 years old, and I'm 64 now. Always had bikes that I would take anywhere, and while it is better to have the right tool for the job, you can have as much fun on a klunker as a 10k bike. You have to know the limits of your machinery, and of yourself.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm 66 years old, and have been diagnosed for years as suffering from Meniere's disease. 
Lately I've experienced a change in the symp[toms, so I've been going to a Doc who's a neurologist. I gotta go get another MRI of my head on Monday. But I still ride, and I still teach Tai Chi to cardiac patients. 
I'd just like to know what the heck is going on in there.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Nat said:


> Wow that's cheesy. It's like from a bad poster in the bathroom of a bike shop or something.


It made me think of a sign on the bathroom wall in a Chiropractor's office that said, "You don't need to receive Chiropractic treatment all your life.....only for as long as you want to experience good health".


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Well I’ve been riding solo - so far best decision ever.

Negative — CT scan shows torn labrum plus Bankart fracture of socket.

4 weeks to see improvement or surgery; sling 6 weeks , 6 mos 100% recovery.

F ugghhh 

Thank you for all the feedback!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Well.. sorry for you troubles I have a tear in my Labrum I did PT (no surgery ..for now) 

I am also dumb as I went on a pretty epic ride last weekend, with my buddy who is also 50~ like myself.. but who is an ex Pro DH racer... things got a bit out of my comfort zone  .... happily despite nearly going otb into a cactus (which would have been super unpleasant)... I survived without injury. 

After I came to my senses and stopped trying to keep up with him on the downhill runs, was a pretty fun time.... but yeah crashing and getting hella messed up is getting to be a concern... 

god knows I'm much less likely to walk away from a big crash then 30~20yrs ago... 

I'm torn as I like to get out and ride with people.... but sometimes I like going by myself... so if I get to something and I'm not feeling it I can just nope out, without messing up other people's ride/ looking like a wuss...

happily on the weekend... I was feeling pretty good... even nearly dying on the first downhill section didn't mess with my stoke... generally nearly dying kinda puts me off... but I was feeling it apparently on Sunday.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

atarione said:


> Well.. sorry for you troubles I have a tear in my Labrum I did PT (no surgery ..for now)
> 
> I am also dumb as I went on a pretty epic ride last weekend, with my buddy who is also 50~ like myself.. but who is an ex Pro DH racer... things got a bit out of my comfort zone  .... happily despite nearly going otb into a cactus (which would have been super unpleasant)... I survived without injury.
> 
> ...


How does the labrum feel? I'm doing accu and chiro therapy ... right now I feel continuous popping and rolling.

You can get a great MTB ride by hitting xc trails , keeping climbs and drops at a chill level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

TheNatureBoy said:


> How does the labrum feel? I'm doing accu and chiro therapy ... right now I feel continuous popping and rolling.
> 
> You can get a great MTB ride by hitting xc trails , keeping climbs and drops at a chill level.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey,

So in my case for the most part my shoulder is ~ok... after the PT... however If I really exert myself / my shoulder i get soreness / pain....I don't really get pops or anything in my case...


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

CHIEF500 said:


> You know the answer you're looking for reinforcement. At 66 I don't do group rides. I started to late in life and I'm too big to be fast or good at it. I enjoy riding for the exercise. I do OK but I'm not pushing the edge of the envelope. As an ex-firefighter I had my thrills and near death experiences, I don't need biking to kill me. No jumps, nothing above my skill level (which is very low). Enjoy the ride.
> 
> I ride a Fuse (3.5" tires) and a Crosstrail. The Fuse is a better workout and I appreciate it.
> 
> Good luck. What was the diagnosis on the arm?


I applaud your post, Chief. I'm 66 too. That is my exact approach to riding. I use it as PT first, getting close to nature second. A close second. I still work and will be until I die. No need here for anything to brag about whatsoever. We could save our overburdened healthcare system a lot AND extend the quality and the span of our lives by following your advice. Here here.......


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Scott O said:


> For those who didn't read the whole thread, we're advising him to ride with a dropper post while on valium.
> 
> Good luck with the healing, Nature Boy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


_Only_ valium?

EDIT: in case you had not guessed, I have memory issues........


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Radium said:


> I applaud your post, Chief. I'm 66 too. That is my exact approach to riding. I use it as PT first, getting close to nature second. A close second. I still work and will be until I die. No need here for anything to brag about whatsoever. We could save our overburdened healthcare system a lot AND extend the quality and the span of our lives by following your advice. Here here.......


I don't think hard charging mountain bikers are clogging our healthcare system, couch surfing Cheeto munchers are more to blame even though they may never injure their bones.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't think hard charging mountain bikers are clogging our healthcare system, couch surfing Cheeto munchers are more to blame even though they may never injure their bones.


You got a point there. But there's a middle, ideal ground on this topic that would be better. Plenty of exercise to be had on the trails without feeling obliged to jump something stupid. I should know. I've got more retained hardware in my body than you would wanna believe.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> couch surfing Cheeto munchers


That is a bike team I could be on


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Dont be a *****, never give up. I was in ICU at 57 in the beginning of June with massive blood clots in both lungs, and lost 5-10% of my left upper lobe due to infarction. They told me I had a mass in my lung and it was probably cancer which means stage 3 or 4. Lucky it was just the infarction after my PET scan. 


I still had 78 miles logged in June and was up to 30 miles of street riding by the 29th. 

Just did 13 miles and climbed 2000' that pushed me way to hard. But I made it. 

You can do it if you just make up your mind. The only reason I recovered in record time was because of my bike riding strength, without it, it could have killed me. So get your ass back out there ASAP


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't think hard charging mountain bikers are clogging our healthcare system, couch surfing Cheeto munchers are more to blame even though they may never injure their bones.


So true, one of my best older doctors was using a cane, from a mnt bike wreck lol. I would have probably died on May 30 when massive blood clots hit me in both lungs, i was in ICU for 5 days, at first thought I had covid as I could not catch my breath. June 1rst in ICU I had a massive one hit me the blood thinners knocked loose, they had to bring in the crash cart and were getting ready to do a Keto drip, and ended up just putting me on morphine from the lung pain. Lost 5-10% of left lung.

I have recovered to about 70% in the last 4 weeks, which still places me way over a normal persons health. All due to my biking health that I went in with. Still have a few small clots that need to clear up, and more strength is coming back ever day, little by little.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Jesus, thankfully you are recovering and continuing on that road. You will come back stronger than before !


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Outhouse said:


> Dont be a *****, never give up. I was in ICU at 57 in the beginning of June with massive blood clots in both lungs, and lost 5-10% of my left upper lobe due to infarction. They told me I had a mass in my lung and it was probably cancer which means stage 3 or 4. Lucky it was just the infarction after my PET scan.
> 
> I still had 78 miles logged in June and was up to 30 miles of street riding by the 29th.
> 
> ...


Damn - you got lucky in many ways even tho you were in icu.

Good stuff - don't overdo it tho !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't think hard charging mountain bikers are clogging our healthcare system, couch surfing Cheeto munchers are more to blame even though they may never injure their bones.


Hard charging over 50 mountain bikers aren't clogging anything at all. There's not enough of us. My point is a progressive increase in difficulty, in all categories of difficulty-ness, is the ideal way to go. NOT the sudden, all-out attack on the weakest part of yer CVP system! Jayzus!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

From what I understand, most in the healthcare system are twiddling their thumbs because everybody is scared and staying away. Around here they're advertising for people to come in for routine and minor stuff, declaring it's safe and there is no need to stay away. Of course in affected areas, emergency and critical care is getting swamped. 

I've ridden for many years and have broken collar bones, ribs, got concussions, lacerations and abrasions, but never went to ER as a result, choosing instead to go to a doc-in-the-box or PCP. That's not to say I won't wind up visiting the ER in the future...hopefull from an mtb injury rather than Covid.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

TheNatureBoy said:


> Damn - you got lucky in many ways even tho you were in icu.
> 
> Good stuff - don't overdo it tho !


Thank you! get out there when you can


----------

